# Sold my 65 plate Scirocco for this 66 Plate...



## Sawel (Aug 5, 2016)

*Sold my 65 plate Scirocco for this 66 Plate F-Type R*

So I sold my Scirocco to a local dealer and got this a few weeks ago...

66 plate F-Type R
I'm smitten with it!

I haven't had a chance to dedicate a day to detailing but will over the next week or so.

I held out for the right spec, it had to be Glacier white metallic with a black panoramic roof, exterior black pack and 20 inch gloss black wheels.

It had only done 4300 miles when I picked it up. The exhaust note is the best I've ever heard, I love the pops and crackles and it is very quick, 0-60 secs is about 3.4 seconds according to caranddriver.com and motortrend.com

Oh, and did I mention I was smitten?


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Nice car, funny enough I was watching a programme earlier showing how these very cars were being made at the Castle Brom site

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sawel (Aug 5, 2016)

BrummyPete said:


> Nice car, funny enough I was watching a programme earlier showing how these very cars were being made at the Castle Brom site
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


What channel was it on?! Might see if I can watch it on catch-up TV.


----------



## Tyrefitter (Feb 13, 2010)

Very nice looking motor,,the pic second from the bottom at the side of the petrol pump,,,if it’s anything like my RRS supercharged you will be spending plenty of time there.

Andy


----------



## TomiboyC (Apr 16, 2008)

Sawel said:


> What channel was it on?! Might see if I can watch it on catch-up TV.


Sure it was quest as I watched it also. And that is an absolute cracker of a car you have. 
Best of health to enjoy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Njs71 (Aug 29, 2017)

That’s a piece of car beauty right there. Absolutely stunning :thumb:


----------



## MarkSL (Feb 6, 2015)

Gorgeous car, and it’s a great colour combination. Enjoy!


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Sawel said:


> What channel was it on?! Might see if I can watch it on catch-up TV.


Supercar superbuild season 2 episode 4, as above think it may have been on quest

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm smitten with it too and I don't even own it  what a stunning car. :argie:, you will no doubt enjoy those B road blasts.


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

Lovely car nice to see it in a petrol station it will be a frequent visitor there


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

That is a fantastic looking car.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

That is a lovely motor, on my wish list, every time I see one it moves up the wish list 

Enjoy your new motor :thumb:


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

Stunning car, enjoy


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Not envious at all , but that is :argie:Stunning. Only ever seem to seem them in red or black around this way.


----------



## sshooie (May 15, 2007)

Beautiful car and I also watched the programme last night, my sons girlfriends mother has one (her second) and it's a cracking machine and British to boot.


----------



## Sawel (Aug 5, 2016)

Thanks for all the nice comments 

I picked the car up down in Doncaster and the fuel station pic was there - the dealer gave me a wee bit of petrol but not much so just filled it up and the 300 mile trip was covered by the full tank although it was predominantly motorway miles.

I have a van as a daily driver and am in the F-Type no more than 3 days a week. I filled it up 2 weeks ago and there's still over half a tank left. 

I floored it the other day and couldn't believe how fast it felt, especially coming from a 1.4 TSI!


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Oh my my my my. Car Porn.

An F-Type is on my list.

Hope you carry on enjoying it! We would all love to see lots of pictures and anything you do to it!


----------



## Sawel (Aug 5, 2016)

Starbuck88 said:


> Oh my my my my. Car Porn.
> 
> An F-Type is on my list.
> 
> Hope you carry on enjoying it! We would all love to see lots of pictures and anything you do to it!


Yes I will be spend a day or 2 on it and will post some pics for sure!


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

What BHP has it got fella?


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Very nice


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I think the R's are something like 550bhp, the earlier V8 S was 488bhp, the OP clearly has very good taste, although i would go for the roadster as they sound mental with the roof down. 

On a run down to Brighton I managed 32mpg i think out of the V8 S


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

Extremely beautiful car


----------



## Sawel (Aug 5, 2016)

Soul boy 68 said:


> What BHP has it got fella?
> 
> View attachment 54001


550 horsies. 5 litre engine


----------



## Sawel (Aug 5, 2016)

SteveTDCi said:


> I think the R's are something like 550bhp, the earlier V8 S was 488bhp, the OP clearly has very good taste, although i would go for the roadster as they sound mental with the roof down.
> 
> On a run down to Brighton I managed 32mpg i think out of the V8 S


I think the coupé is much better looking but yes with the convertible you'd get to hear the awesome exhaust note better!


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Great looking motor !!

Enjoy :thumb:


----------



## shabba (Sep 28, 2008)

That's one great swap! love that car! enjoy!


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Some swap that... how did you manage that deal

A rocco is a nice car....but that's like a Super Car!!!


----------



## Sawel (Aug 5, 2016)

robertdon777 said:


> Some swap that... how did you manage that deal
> 
> A rocco is a nice car....but that's like a Super Car!!!


Just had some money in the bank and thought I'd treat myself.

No wife, no kids, don't drink, don't smoke, small mortgage etc...


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Lovely motor and what a looker.


----------



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

Very nice, glad to see you went the whole hog with a V8R, all I ever see is the v6 one usually.


----------



## Sawel (Aug 5, 2016)

Ducky said:


> Very nice, glad to see you went the whole hog with a V8R, all I ever see is the v6 one usually.


Yes, it had to be the V8R for me - I never actually saw one in the flesh until last year in a car park and thought WOW! From then I just had to get it.

I had only heard the exhaust note on YouTube and thought it was amazing, but it person, it just blows you away...

It gets a LOT of attention, something I'm not used to! It makes me smile every time I drive it, and I notice it makes other people smile too. They're an incredibly rare sight on the roads and it is an emotional vehicle.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Very lucky boy. Stunning looking things 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sawel (Aug 5, 2016)

Brian1612 said:


> Very lucky boy. Stunning looking things
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


My pride and joy


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Just shown the wife as I'm dropping (not so) subtle hints  

She like :thumb:


----------



## Sawel (Aug 5, 2016)

Andyblue said:


> Just shown the wife as I'm dropping (not so) subtle hints
> 
> She like :thumb:


You'll be smiling permanently!


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Sawel said:


> You'll be smiling permanently!


Oh I don't doubt it, have lusted after one since I first one on the road...

Certainly going to look when due for a change :thumb:


----------



## Sawel (Aug 5, 2016)

Andyblue said:


> Oh I don't doubt it, have lusted after one since I first one on the road...
> 
> Certainly going to look when due for a change :thumb:


Get one a couple of years old with low mileage - let the first owner take the hit with depreciation.


----------



## voon (Apr 28, 2010)

Neat car, looks great and who doesn't love a bit of a V8 roar  A new baby to keep clean and mint.



Sawel said:


> it is very quick, 0-60 secs is about 3.4 seconds


That's indeed an impressive feat only this Jaguar can do. 0-60 Seconds in 3.4 seconds ... I guess it has a time compressing machine in there somewhere


----------



## Sawel (Aug 5, 2016)

voon said:


> Neat car, looks great and who doesn't love a bit of a V8 roar  A new baby to keep clean and mint.
> 
> That's indeed an impressive feat only this Jaguar can do. 0-60 Seconds in 3.4 seconds ... I guess it has a time compressing machine in there somewhere


Everything about it I love, it is the complete package. I don't need more than 2 seats so couldn't care less about the practicality side. The boot is quite a reasonable size...


----------



## restricted (Jun 13, 2011)

reading the thread title made me think that you'd just swapped out for another Scirocco... 

was not expecting THAT... 

lovely....


----------



## Sawel (Aug 5, 2016)

restricted said:


> reading the thread title made me think that you'd just swapped out for another Scirocco...
> 
> was not expecting THAT...
> 
> lovely....


 A wee step up huh? Had a guy behind me filming me in his BMW today - wanting me to rev it and I obliged.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Sawel said:


> Just had some money in the bank and thought I'd treat myself.
> 
> No wife, no kids, don't drink, don't smoke, small mortgage etc...


Nice one.

Living every married with kids man's Dream lol


----------

